
Fire Engulfs a Brazilian Museum, Threatening Hundreds of Years of History - ishikawa
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/02/world/americas/national-museum-brazil-fire.html
======
personlurking
In case this version gets more traction than the one I submitted earlier
today, I'll leave a link to my comment below. It's a really sad day.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17902140](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17902140)

